# METAL



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Sick of the drama of this forum so I'll take a break from the nonsense and post some of the music that pops up in my playlist as I browse news sites.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

meh nevermind, someone delete this thread. i don't care


----------



## Dalia (Sep 5, 2017)

That the kind of music for Montrovant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !  not to much my cup tea well maybe this one.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 5, 2017)

This too...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> That the kind of music for Montrovant
> 
> 
> 
> ...







AC/DC rocks but they're not exactly metal. Try this


----------



## Dalia (Sep 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> That the kind of music for Montrovant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACDC;  Got three kind : Rock, Hard Rock / Metal


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> That the kind of music for Montrovant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgoroth isn't quite me.    I actually prefer Hells Bells or Crazy Train.

The Amon Amarth is more something I'd listen to, although I'm not a fan of the band.

If we're talking about really heavy stuff, this is more my style:


Or if I want something a bit less traditional, more off-time and jarring changes, something like this:


I actually listen to a lot of lighter metal, though.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I actually listen to a lot of lighter metal, though.



I grew up listening to cannibal corpse, they were my first death metal band. Saw em live a couple times when they still had their original vocalist. I dabble in lighter forms of metal too...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I actually listen to a lot of lighter metal, though.
> ...



I started with hair bands in the 80s.  Then I moved on to late 80s/90s thrash, before finding death metal in the 90s.  I'm not sure, but I think Deicide's first album was the first death metal album I owned.  I had listened to some other death metal bands, Death, Obituary, stuff like that, but I think Deicide was the first time I got hooked on a death metal band.

I like plenty of stuff in more of a metalcore genre: As I Lay Dying, Bleeding Through, All That Remains, Demon Hunter, things in that sort of area.

Just recently I've found myself listening to Dangerous Toys, a hair band from way back that I hadn't listened to in many years.  I noticed a song from them on youtube one day and started listening, and I still like their stuff well enough.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

I was listening to this song in the past is not hard metal if I may say so.


But i did dance a lot on it


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I was listening to this song in the past is not hard metal if I may say so.
> 
> 
> But i did dance a lot on it



Might not be metal but only a soulless curmudgeon would dislike this song.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's a song from 2009 that technically qualifies as metal but actually sounds like it came right out of the 70s


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Here's a song from 2009 that technically qualifies as metal but actually sounds like it came right out of the 70s


True, it sound like from the 70s not bad at all. i like the the garage song lately  from the 60s


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

What about this one ?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Alice cooper is the man. Here's some easy listening happy black metal for you:


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 8, 2017)

I used to listen to that shit I can't stand it now

IMO the best decade for rock was the 70's.  The 80's sucked.  Grunge was OK now I listen to mostly Blues.  It's where everything began for American music


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

THIS ONE...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's a golden oldie:


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Here's a golden oldie:


Ha i did know about this one.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Ha i did know about this one.




Oh god I love his voice. I'm not gay but for Dio, I'd make an exception. More:


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Ha i did know about this one.
> ...


Too bad he had to go and die on us..


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Dio with black sabbath:


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to listen to that shit I can't stand it now
> 
> IMO the best decade for rock was the 70's.  The 80's sucked.  Grunge was OK now I listen to mostly Blues.  It's where everything began for American music


I agree but i use to listen to soft metal don't like to much the hard one. i adore the old American music 

Damaged Eagle  put this song the other day  just great music


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Gotta go score a sac, be right back...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Gotta go score a sac, be right back...



Old school metallica, still love them.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go score a sac, be right back...
> ...



They were great until the black album.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

I saw the Sandman tour in '92 they were still good and so were the hot chicks in leather..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

I saw these guys in like 1977 for five dollars...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2017)

Not much on the older metal type but rock on guys. I'll still bang with ya!


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2017)

KING 810 - Alpha & Omega [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> KING 810 - Alpha & Omega [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


I figured you'd need a lyric book to know what the hell they are screaming...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > KING 810 - Alpha & Omega [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
> ...


Some you do 
Probably half of my favorite metal songs I have no idea the lyrics too. Sometimes its just the band and if his scream sounds like a dying animal or not lol


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I went through the last 40 years not understanding some words or lyrics in some songs..


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> KING 810 - Alpha & Omega [OFFICIAL VIDEO]



I liked the Emmure song best of the 3.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I've had songs that I thought had certain lyrics for decades, which I eventually found out said something different.  I always feel like an idiot when that happens.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

I have been a vocalist and character actor for years, but I could never do the screaming in those songs, just to rough...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I have been a vocalist and character actor for years, but I could never do the screaming in those songs, just to rough...



I've never been a screamer, but I used to be able to do a good death metal growl all day.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 9, 2017)

Omg just found these guys
Love it


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 10, 2017)

impuretrash


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 14, 2017)

Been a metal fan since the NWoBHM days, when groups like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden & Motorhead opened my eyes, (and ears), to the genre.
During this time, there were a lot of German metal acts out there, though in many cases, derisively referred to as "Krautrock", there were some real gems in the mix.
This lot was one of my favorites, not because they were great musicians or had thought provoking deep lyrics, or held open the gates to H*ll, but because it gave me an excuse to ogle the hottest metal goddess of the era: the one & only Doro Pesch.
This is Warlock's biggest hit, it checks all the boxes, the metal anthem All We Are:


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 14, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Been a metal fan since the NWoBHM days, when groups like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden & Motorhead opened my eyes, (and ears), to the genre.
> During this time, there were a lot of German metal acts out there, though in many cases, derisively referred to as "Krautrock", there were some real gems in the mix.
> This lot was one of my favorites, not because they were great musicians or had thought provoking deep lyrics, or held open the gates to H*ll, but because it gave me an excuse to ogle the hottest metal goddess of the era: the one & only Doro Pesch.
> This is Warlock's biggest hit, it checks all the boxes, the metal anthem All We Are:



Not sure if you'll like this song but here's another good looking heavy metal woman for you:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 14, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > Been a metal fan since the NWoBHM days, when groups like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden & Motorhead opened my eyes, (and ears), to the genre.
> ...


I quite like this, thanks for putting me onto them, Trash. They seem to have the slow burn, grind it out metal genre down, though I would like to see them thrash it just once. I ran through several other numbers of theirs, When the Raven Calls was probably my favorite.
Honestly, they seem to be a modern version of classic '70's German Prog-Rock, they remind me a lot of Amon Düül II but slightly heavier. Have a listen to this and see if you agree:


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 14, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> I quite like this, thanks for putting me onto them, Trash. They seem to have the slow burn, grind it out metal genre down, though I would like to see them thrash it just once. I ran through several other numbers of theirs, When the Raven Calls was probably my favorite.
> Honestly, they seem to be a modern version of classic '70's German Prog-Rock, they remind me a lot of Amon Düül II but slightly heavier. Have a listen to this and see if you agree:



Nice! Sounds very much like Jex Thoth took inspirational from these guys. Since you mentioned progressive and thrash, I immediately was reminded of Vektor:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 14, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like this, thanks for putting me onto them, Trash. They seem to have the slow burn, grind it out metal genre down, though I would like to see them thrash it just once. I ran through several other numbers of theirs, When the Raven Calls was probably my favorite.
> ...


 
 there it is! who says that you cannot use prog & thrash in the same sentence?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know if you are a fan of older Metallica and/or Meshuggah, but I just found this guy who did a version of Blackened with a Meshuggah sound, and I love it for some reason.  It's definitely got a Meshuggah sound, but is clearly Blackened.  The same guy did a Meshuggah version of Disposable Heroes, but I didn't like that so much, because it deviates too far from the original; it's hard to hear Disposable Heroes in it.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know if you are a fan of older Metallica and/or Meshuggah, but I just found this guy who did a version of Blackened with a Meshuggah sound, and I love it for some reason.  It's definitely got a Meshuggah sound, but is clearly Blackened.  The same guy did a Meshuggah version of Disposable Heroes, but I didn't like that so much, because it deviates too far from the original; it's hard to hear Disposable Heroes in it.



Metallica was my entry point into the genre and even though I don't listen to them often anymore, I will always love those first 4 albums. As for this song...well I'd rather listen to the original. 

The best Metallica cover I've ever heard is by Moonsorrow and I think it's even better than the original. Check it out:


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

"Oh, green field,
Why have you turned black?"
"I have turned black because of blood,
Which was spilled for freedom.
Near the town Berestechko
Glorious cossacks
Have covered me on four miles
With their bodies.
And jackdaws
Covered me from the north...
They pecked сossack eyes,
But didn’t want the corpses.
I, green, have turned black
For your freedom.
I will green again,
But you will never
Come back on freedom.
You will plough me silently
and damn your destiny."


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

I prefer old school metal.  I like singing better than growling and groaning for the most part.  

Totally awesome live performance of Fade to Black (one of my favorites by Metallica, one of my favorite 80s metal bands) . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

I just posted this song on another thread earlier.    It is one KICKASS tunage!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Imagine seeing Dio perform live?  That must have been one heck of a show!  Same with Metallica back in the 80s.  I saw Ozzie once when I was a teenager and my friend and I sneaked in.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I prefer old school metal.  I like singing better than growling and groaning for the most part.
> 
> Totally awesome live performance of Fade to Black (one of my favorites by Metallica, one of my favorite 80s metal bands) . . .



Old school?  This came out a year before ...And Justice, and is considered by some to be the first death metal album:

This came out the year after ...And Justice:

This came out in 85, and some consider Possessed to be the first death metal band, rather than Death:

Death metal goes back a ways.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer old school metal.  I like singing better than growling and groaning for the most part.
> ...



I just don't like death metal.  It's too much.  Overkill.  Lol!  That is probably the name of one of them.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Overkill *is* a band, but they aren't death metal.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## J.E.D (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 21, 2017)

One of the greatest voices in the '80's metal era belonged to Queensrÿche's Geoff Tate. Paired with the scintillating guitar attack of Chris DeGarmo & Michael Wilton and anchored by the bottom end of bassist Eddie Jackson & drummer Scott Rockenfield gave the group a sound that would cause all the malenky hairs on your plot to stand all endwise. This one, from their first album, encapsulates their sound quite nicely. From a live concert in Tokyo in 1984, this is Take Hold of the Flame:


----------



## ThirdTerm (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## impuretrash (Sep 29, 2017)

Eastern Europeans really know how to black metal:


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 31, 2017)

The top metal act in the US during the '70's and early '80's was NYC's Blue Öyster Cult. One of the tightest bands of any era, and known for their amazing live shows complete with a laser show second to none, the group churned out an impressive list of metal music.
From their album Fire of Unknown Origin, this is a remastered live performance of Veteran of the Psychic Wars. You may recognize it from the film Heavy Metal. Watch one of the best guitar solos ever as Buck Dharma thrashes it:


----------



## westwall (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> The top metal act in the US during the '70's and early '80's was NYC's Blue Öyster Cult. One of the tightest bands of any era, and known for their amazing live shows complete with a laser show second to none, the group churned out an impressive list of metal music.
> From their album Fire of Unknown Origin, this is a remastered live performance of Veteran of the Psychic Wars. You may recognize it from the film Heavy Metal. Watch one of the best guitar solos ever as Buck Dharma thrashes it:



I really wouldn't consider them metal nowadays.  Classic rock is what they are now.  I like them though.  My favorite song of theirs . . . Godzilla of course!


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > The top metal act in the US during the '70's and early '80's was NYC's Blue Öyster Cult. One of the tightest bands of any era, and known for their amazing live shows complete with a laser show second to none, the group churned out an impressive list of metal music.
> ...


Possibly, probably maybe, back in the day, before the term "heavy metal" was coined, BOC and the genre were referred to as "hard rock". Around 1980 or so, they and their ilk migrated from the hard rock racks at the record store to the heavy metal rack. I consider them heavy metal, though pretty much all of the NWOBHM bands are now considered classic rock as well, no matter what they were thought of as being back in the day.
Godzilla still rocks, and at the end of the day, that is all that really matters.
Another BOC fav of mine:
From the Secret Treaties album, this is a live version of Flaming Telepaths, pirated on 10/16/76, live:


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Stasha_Sz said:
> ...



Sure, and let's talk about how the HoF classifies different genres.  Lol.  I believe that I read somewhere that they had classified Jethro Tull as "hard rock."    Must be the flute.


----------

